# Who are the best players in the next draft



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

I would say PG Chris Paul SG Louis Williams SF Marvin Williams PF Johna Petro C Martynas Andriuskevicius :yes:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Any clips or other stuff of the future draftees available yet? I mean, it took me quite a while to get clips of J.R. Smith, Okafor, and other this year rookies. Since we're a bit under-informed here, in the NCAA/HS that is I got James' clips fairly easily though. Anyways this just crossed my mind when I saw the thread title and I'd be most grateful for any useful info. Hope I don't cause any harm by asking this.

Thank you & Have a nice day


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Leaving pure talent aside, I would say Chris Paul, Jarrett Jack, Chris Taft, Charlie Villanueva and Andrew Bogut (if they declare).

On talent alone it is Andriuskevicius, Aleksandrov, Paul, Taft and Marvin Williams. Perhaps Rudy Gay if he declares.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Aleksandrov = Skita :no: 

Nobody will want to take that risk in the 1st round. Maybe on their Summer League


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would be a little suprised if Marvin went pro for the 2005 draft.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, he is unlikely to belong in the one-and-done category but so was Luol Deng. Everybody expected him to be a four-year guy. I mean, with Melo it was obvious, but Deng? 

Marvin may start pondering the jump if he's a sure-fire top-10 candidate, just like Deng did. The same is true of Rudy Gay. One-and-done is okay if you are among the top-5 chosen in the first round.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

One and done is okay as long as you're getting guaranteed millions :yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Best player right now - Chris Paul!!!

In the long run - hard to say - Martynas , Najema , Giddeons...

Oh - and Marvin ofcourse.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

G Diaz is underrated, of Miami


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Andriewskevitz, Petro, Tiago Splitter, Aleksandrov, Kosta Perovic, Predrag Samardizki

Make no mistake about it, this will be THE draft of foreign born players, they will set a record. The high school class is week. The college guys are iffy in Most cases (not all of course).

Many, many, many foreign guys pulled out of the draft last year even though they were 1st round picks...this season they will enter and stay and they will be 1st round picks, only most of them will go higher.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Best player right now - Chris Paul!!!
> 
> In the long run - hard to say - Martynas , Najema , Giddeons...
> ...



I agree...he is a complete player


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Pretty much all of the afformentioned names (particularly Paul) but I'd have to say Taylor Coppenrath. but then again maybe I bias. He scored 23 points and grabbed 7 boards in a 68-61 loss to #1 Kansas. He is for real. If he has a good game against UNC, he will probably crack the 1st round.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

best nba players- taft, paul, felton


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theycallmemattmo</b>!
> Pretty much all of the afformentioned names (particularly Paul) but I'd have to say Taylor Coppenrath. but then again maybe I bias. He scored 23 points and grabbed 7 boards in a 68-61 loss to #1 Kansas. He is for real. If he has a good game against UNC, he will probably crack the 1st round.


Highly doubt that. He will be picked in the 2nd round and rightfully so. What makes him better than Brian Scalabrine was? He is playing in the America East after all. He will be exposed on a night in, night out basis against NBA caliber players. 

Good player? Yes. NBA player? Maybe as a 12th man.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What are people saying about Hakim Warrick? He's extremely athletic and he looks like he's putting some mass onto that frame


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Giddons


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Andriewskevitz, Petro, Tiago Splitter, Aleksandrov, Kosta Perovic, Predrag Samardizki


That means nothing. All I see is 6 names I can't pronounce, and 6 players who will never be all-stars


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

If Rudy Fernandez's body grows into an adult one, he is getting bigger, he will be the best player for the draft. He posseses both the skills and funamentals of the Europeans, and the attitude of the americans, anybody who saw the ACB showtime knows what i am talking about. something the other players haven't shown yet. He also is playing amazing leading his team at such a young age.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> 
> 
> That means nothing. All I see is 6 names I can't pronounce, and 6 players who will never be all-stars


all I see is ignorance


----------



## felka (Nov 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> 
> 
> That means nothing. All I see is 6 names I can't pronounce, and 6 players who will never be all-stars


[strike]IDIOT.[/strike]

[do not attack other posters]


----------



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

How about Channing Frye, he's the guy I'd love to see the Cavaliers end up with next year if we end up with a low first or high second through a trade or whatnot


What do people think about him


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> 
> 
> That means nothing. All I see is 6 names I can't pronounce, and 6 players who will never be all-stars


So, how do you know they'll never be all-stars if you can't even pronounce their names? To know enough about them that you have concluded they are incapable of being all-stars, you would have had to of figured out their pronounciations at some point.

Aleksandrov could be an all-star. He's the next Peja/Radman. Petro could, he has the body to be one. Some of those other guys definitely could if they bring it all together.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Rudy Fernandez is Manu Ginobili with a great 3pt shoot, he'll be the best in my opinion, he's ready for the NBA


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seiklis</b>!
> How about Channing Frye, he's the guy I'd love to see the Cavaliers end up with next year if we end up with a low first or high second through a trade or whatnot
> 
> 
> What do people think about him


I think it's pretty apparent that he will be a 2nd round pick. He's a PF on the next level, not a C. Too soft to be a C.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, maybe, but Steven Hunter is a Center, too, isn't he? And what about Jamal Sampson? Or Samuel Dalembert? 

Frye is a solid frontcourt player who can give his team the little things: a rebound here, some garbage points there. Although it's safe to say that he doesn't have star potential, he may be able to sneak his way into the late first round for a team in need of a Center. I don't expect him, though. He should be a nice pick in the 30s, early 40s, giving the kind of bench support we have seen from Gadzuric, Scalabrine or Voskuhl.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

As far as foreign players NBA ready are: Tiago Splitter and Rudy Fernandez

Potentially there: Petro, Martynas, Aleksandrov, Bargnani, and Perovic

College: As far as college, there are the main ones to watch: Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, Hakim Warrick, Julius Hodge, Jarrett Jack, Wayne Simien, Bracey Wright, Ike Diogu, Rashad McCants, Anthony Roberson, Shelden Williams.....I could go on and on but I will do it later.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Channing Frye just went 2-14 last night against Michigan's bigs. I think a few of them have NBA potential (Petway, Sims and Hunter), but are nowhere near that yet. He looks mediocre.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Given the scorers on that team, it is amazing that a player like Channing Frye actually gets to shoot fourteen times when he is in such a slump. Has anyone seen the game and would comment on how those missed shots happened? Good defense? Poor shot selection?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

What about Chris Taft...IF he comes out this year, he'll probably be the 1st overall pick. No one in college can dominate the post like he can on both offense and defense and isn't he only a sophmore. 6'11" 250 and a hybrid of a young Shawn Kemp with the post moves of Tim Duncan, this guy will be the no. 1 pick whenever he decides to come out.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

JULIUS HODGE WILL MAKE AN IMPACT AT THE NEXT LEVEL 

RAYMOND FELTON TOO


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I would take Chris Taft if I was Chicago.
#2 overall would be Chris Paul, to the Bobcats.

And John Gilchrist, of the Maryland Terrapins.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Next year #1 will be the Hornets, so as a Hornets' fan I welcome you warmly Mr. Taft


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> If Rudy Fernandez's body grows into an adult one, he is getting bigger, he will be the best player for the draft. He posseses both the skills and funamentals of the Europeans, and the attitude of the americans, anybody who saw the ACB showtime knows what i am talking about. something the other players haven't shown yet. He also is playing amazing leading his team at such a young age.


I couldn't agree more. Rudy Fernandez will probably end up as one of the better players out of the 2005 draft IMO. I'd love to see him slip into the late lottery, where POR could pick him up.

What about JR Giddens? I think he could be a very good NBA player too.


I like Julius Hodge as well.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

is simien supposed to be a very good pro i know hes not very big itd be him either as a 5 or 4 maybe a 3 but hes like 6'9 so idk but im just interested in his stock..cuz hes a monster at ku.....and i also like jr giddens in the dunk contest with lebron i saw him and he had a broken foot and was still in the finals but couldnt win he missed he first dunk so he just gave up...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Simien is 6'9" then I'm 6'2".


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Simien and Lawrence Roberts are undersized. It can work out for some guys like Kenny and Kurt Thomas, but it's a bad sign even if they're great in college.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Rudi is a Manu Ginobili with good 3-pointers, but i think he must stay in Spain, because he need to gain a lot of experience and to be more reliable (one day he scores 2 points, the next 20, and always that)


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

To quote SLAM:

"Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut Andrew Bogut"


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Tiago Splitter!
Just look at his numbers in Tau(Spain)...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If you want to talk about complete NBA players, it doesn't get much better then Malik Hairston from Oregon. Although I hope he comes out in 06, NOT 05. Guy is so mature for his age (17). Total team player who knows when to take the big shot.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> Tiago Splitter!
> Just look at his numbers in Tau(Spain)...


Yea Tiago had a great game this weekend against Alicante problem is that he is still eratic in playing time. One game he plays for 25+ and the next for 5, but with Maskas still out he should continue to get more shots.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Tiago was really impressive.

Take a look: http://draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=78


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Mccants declaring this year, he will definitely be a lottery pick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Is Mccants declaring this year, he will definitely be a lottery pick


Umm... no. At 6'3, he will definitely not be a lottery pick. 6'3 SG's are very rare in the lottery.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Unless the SG in question is Dwyane Wade. McCants is closer to Joe Forte, though.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Unless the SG in question is Dwyane Wade. McCants is closer to Joe Forte, though.


I disagree. McCants has a fraction of the emotional baggage Forte has (although you wouldn't know that from the media), he is stronger, and he is a much better shooter, and a better defender as well. Forte was a much better slasher than McCants but had alot more emotional problems (I dont think his failure in the NBA was because of talent/physical ability). As for lottery, its not out of the question but he would need to have a great tournament run individualy and for the team to get to the final four. At this point McCants doesn't appear to have good enough ball handling skills for a team to grab him lottery. Mid-late first round pick if he goes this year IMO.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

well...
honestly, i don't thiink Andriuskevicius will enter the draft this year. He's still 18 and has to wait... and i think he wants to wait... it would be really much better for him to stay home for a year or two and he knows it. he may even wait until he is strong enough to dominate the game... till he may get lots of play in euroleague.. now he would be another darko, tskitishvili or whatever you want... all he needs is playing in high level. this season he is still quite shy and embarassed on the court, havin' some kind of fears and so on... sure he has potential but that's it... he may play one great game, like on saturday against lietuvos rytas, when in 17 minutes he scored 9 points and made 2 blocks... but not every game. i think he may shoot free throws quite well, but misses 50% of them just out of embarassment. marty is a wise guy and he knows that getting money without a chance to improve is no good. that's why i think he may stay home for another year.


----------



## Vujanic (Dec 29, 2004)

dude....leave darko out of this. Have you ever seen him play a full 40 min? no I dont think you have cuz im pretty sure he hasnt played half of that time in his whole career. Tskitishvili on the other hand yea, but dont say nothing about darko till he he gets some playin time


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vujanic</b>!
> dude....leave darko out of this. Have you ever seen him play a full 40 min? no I dont think you have cuz im pretty sure he hasnt played half of that time in his whole career. Tskitishvili on the other hand yea, but dont say nothing about darko till he he gets some playin time


Well, I'm sure Darko it's a great player. I'm even positive. And I think he will succed in the NBA. He's no Tskitishvili (although the Georgian might pan out; you never know). But the fact is Milicic doesn't play at all in Detroit. That's why he's mentioned here.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

The more and more I think about it, I think Chris Paul is not as good as everyone thought and Ray Felton is better than everyone thought. The best PG in the ACC plays for Georgia Tech, IMHO. Elder or Jack, I forget


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bogut is really "*good*.

I know him since 2001 and I think you all have seen him in Athen  

Anyway attention to Mancinelli and Gigli :grinning:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> I disagree. McCants has a fraction of the emotional baggage Forte has (although you wouldn't know that from the media), he is stronger, and he is a much better shooter, and a better defender as well. Forte was a much better slasher than McCants but had alot more emotional problems (I dont think his failure in the NBA was because of talent/physical ability). As for lottery, its not out of the question but he would need to have a great tournament run individualy and for the team to get to the final four. At this point McCants doesn't appear to have good enough ball handling skills for a team to grab him lottery. Mid-late first round pick if he goes this year IMO.


There are too many real point guards available in this year's draft pool. The only way he makes the middle of the first round is if he stays another year and Felton doesn't. And he plays the point next year well enough to justify a good selection. With Paul, Felton, Jack, Gilchrist, & Williams the competition is just too stiff.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Watch out for Luther Head and Roger Powell could surprise some people..


----------

